# PS3 Eye drivers for Windows 7?



## Norlig

Hi

been searching around some, but cant find any legit drivers anywhere.

the Eye toy I got is

model number: Sleh 00448
Manufactured by Namtai for Sony
recognized as USB Camera-B4.09.24.1

and looks like this:









are there any Windows 7 64 bit Drivers around anywhere for this?

Thank you









Edit:

Found a driver that worked:
http://codelaboratories.com/files/archive/CL-Eye-Driver-5.1.1.0177.exe

install it, plug in PS3 eye and it works.


----------



## bobklahn

Thank you. All this time later I got my cam working.


----------

